# Another gift ideas question - 15 yo boy



## BlueBella (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm looking for a gift for my half-brother. He's 15 (like 20 years younger than me







) and lives on the other side of the country so I really don't know him very well. My dad is really no help to me with gifting advice, so I was wondering if you could tell me what your 15yo ds's are wanting or would appreciate this xmas season. I know my dad would like him to be less materialistic (he asked for a ps3 and a new computer and my dad said nowayjose), so I was thinking of something like an adbusters subscription, but I think that maybe too adult (ie, theoretical) even for a wannabe cool teenager. I have always given him books or art supplies, or gift certificates for music stores, but now I'm kind of stumped...be kind and help a sista out!!!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

lego mindstorm nxt -- a really cool robot he can build and program, compatible with mac or pc and cellphone, $250 http://www.lego.com/en-US/default.aspx

kids this age are ready for complex strategy board games, like ringgz by blue orange games, made of nice wood, $20

sudoku is very hot for this age set -- there is a board game version for $20 at http://www.briarpatch.com/

if you want to go against the grain of gender typing, you could give him a learn to knit kit


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd go with a gift certificate for a bookstore, music store, or electronics store.


----------



## sweetfiend (May 22, 2004)

Ditto Ruthla!


----------



## Jenny_Jane (Nov 23, 2006)

well my dhs cousin who i am realy close to wanted a american eagle outfitter gift card


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Definitley a g/c for electronics store if he's into computers and gaming. Theres gotta be a good gaming/comp magazine out there you could get a subscription to as well..... Nintendo Power is probably too young, but doesnt sony have a playstation one?


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, all 15 year old boys are different, so it's hard to come up with something that they will all like. My 15 year old son would love, love, love an itunes gift card or a gift card to PacSun or Skatepile. Also, ds and all of his friends are very into covering themselves in Axe products - body spray, shower gel, deodorant. Good Luck!


----------



## teastaigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Hi,
Just a small idea ... if you get him a gift certificate, also get him an inexpensive paperback to go with it. I find that this makes your generous gift more meaningful. You could even put in a little note saying it was a book you enjoyed in high school or college. It's also a way of sharing a little bit of you. It doesn't have to be deep, but most of us have special books. I got a $3.95 book of Max Ehrman poems when I was 14 as a gift and have referred back to it often over the years. Right now, I'm reading an L'Engle book that I was given in college -- something a much younger child could read, but sort of a modern, enjoyable classic.

peace,
teastaigh


----------



## BlueBella (Oct 14, 2006)

Thankyou all for your input. I have for the last couple of years given him electronics store gift certificates and just didn't want to always be so predictable, but you are right, he will probably appreciate that more as he will be able to get exactly what he wants. I also have a great book for him (Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card), but pathetic as it is I can't remember if I already gave it to him last year...prolonged baby brain







: I had to put a call in to my dad to check out his bookshelf for me! The problem is his b'day is on dec 23rd, so I have to find 2 reasonable gifts at the same time, uggh.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Looney Labs sells some really cool games! Fluxx and Treehouse are easy to learn, and pretty much everybody likes them. If he's really into games and/or interested in time travel, I'd go with Chrononauts; the original edition is more fun than the Early American IMO.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3boysmom* 
Well, all 15 year old boys are different, so it's hard to come up with something that they will all like. My 15 year old son would love, love, love an itunes gift card or a gift card to PacSun or Skatepile. Also, ds and all of his friends are very into covering themselves in Axe products - body spray, shower gel, deodorant. Good Luck!









: My son will be 15 in Feb and at present he is into music, I am getting him an I-Pod for Christmas. He's also into picking out cool and unsual clothes and especially gym shoes.

Some 15 yo's might be into games but my guess is it really depends on the kiddo, but music is always a safe bet.

Shay


----------

